# Black House Spider (can I put this here?)



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2007)

This is one of few venomous spiders i keep. I wanted to post it here because it here because this WAS (all I put was, "was a. Why'd it turn to no?) Other Invertes Photos and since there are alot in the spiders section I wanted to fill this section up.

Heres a picture of it. It looked kinda cool in the blue-ish darkness so

I decided to take a picture of it.

Side view:







rear view:






I just fed her yesterday, she seems to be stopping her "wierd" habit.

What do you guys think I should call her?


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

Definitely Amy 8)

By the way, all spiders are venomous to a point.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea, but this one gives you really bad side effects along with its venom.

"Black House Spiders are timid animals and bites from them are infrequent. The bite may be quite painful and cause local swelling. Symptoms such as nausea, vomiting, sweating and giddiness are occasionally recorded. In a few cases skin lesions (Necrotising Arachnidism) have developed after multiple bites. "

I was bitten by an orb weaver and all I got was a headache.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 5, 2007)

giddiness eeeeeeeEEEHHH? :x

is that why you keep it?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2007)

yes, I like the feeling of being bitten  

All of you folks should try, its a nice anti-drug 8)


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 8, 2007)

Your addicted to being bitten by spiders :? you need help man


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

> yes, I like the feeling of being bitten  All of you folks should try, its a nice anti-drug 8)


What is wrong with you? :lol:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

bugs not drugs!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 9, 2007)

you should teach D.A.R.E. colddigger lol


----------



## babynik14 (Jul 12, 2007)

I should feed that ugly thing to my mantis


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

> I should feed that ugly thing to my mantis


How *COULD* you!?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2007)

> I should feed that ugly thing to my mantis


Hey watch it buddy, where are your poisonous spiders huh? You don't see me going around calling your mantis ugly now do you?

What are you the ugly spider police? :evil: :evil: :evil:

c'mon man.....


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

calm down some people hate spiders


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 13, 2007)

Let's all be friends now, okay?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

We are at least i am


----------



## Asa (Jul 14, 2007)

Naw, its just a joke. I don't care for spiders much either. Except Black Widows.


----------

